# Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf



## Thomas3619 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin dabei mein Teichumfeld zu bepflanzen. In dem Naturagartheft"Natur und Garten " Ausgabe 63 habe ich mir ein paar Gräßer (Lampenputzergras und Morgensternsegge) und Feinblatt-Chinaschilf bestellt. Die Pflanzen sind nur etwa 50-60 cm vom Teich entfernt. Meine Frage: Ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass man bei manchem __ Schilf eine Sperre für die Wurzeln braucht. Weiss jemand von Euch ob das auch für dieses Feinblatt-Chinaschilf gilt???
Sind die Wurzeln so stark, dass sie die Teichfolie schaden können??? Wenn ja reicht Vlies 600g aus??? Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Hi Thomas,

meinst du Feinhalm-Chinaschilf  (Miscanthus sinensis 'Gracillimus') ?

http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/692/10772/Feinhalm-
Chinaschilf.html

hab auch noch das hier gefunden:
http://shop.naturagart.de/chinaschilf-feinblatt.html

Gibts da nun Unterschiedliche sorten  ?

bei wuchsfom stand lockerhorstig, ich würde aus hdpe eine sperre lieber mal machen - oder du bleist drann und stichst immer passend ab - dazu könntest du auch einen *kontollgraben* dazwischen lassen

ich bin mal gespannt was die anderen spezies hier meinen


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Hallo,

beide Namen sind freie Erfindungen. Der korrekte Name ist Miscanthus sinensis 'Gracillimus', oder wenn man unbedingt einen deutschen Namen braucht, dann kann man Chinaschilf Sorte 'Gracillimus' sagen. Ich würde in dem Fall mit einer Wurzelsperre arbeiten. Miscanthus hat ziemlich kräftige und vor allem spitze Rhizome, ich hab die schon mal aus einem Betonfundament entfernen müssen, sie waren dort in Spalten hinein gewachsen.


----------



## Thomas3619 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Hallo Werner,

hm....  ich hatte man bei naturagart an gemailt. Die meinten:" Das Chinaschilf bildet keine Ausläufer wie z.B. der Bambus, deshalb   
brauchen Sie keine Wurzelsperre."

Und nun??:crazy

Wenn ich eine Wurzelsperre mache, wie tief müsste die denn sein und geht da 600 er Vlies( habe ich von siwoplan)


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Hallo Thomas,

hier mal eine 'offizielle' Aussage zu Miscanthus. Natürlich bildet es Ausläufer ...

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/lfl/inhalt/6340_6351.htm


----------



## frido (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Der Thread ist zwar schon ziemlich alt, aber für den ein oder anderen sicher immer noch interessant. Z.B. für mich...

Ich kenne es eigentlich auch nur so, das sämtliche Miscanthus sinensis (aber nur die) horstbildend sind, nur ihren Umfang erweitern und relativ gerade nach unten wachsen. Die kriechenden Rhizome wie bei vielen anderen Chinaschilfsorten soll es bei "sinensis" nicht geben. Daher sollte die Gefahr für die Folie bzw. das unkontrollierte Wuchern eigentlich nicht gegeben sein. Und gracillimus gehört ja genauso wie z.B. Malepartus, Silberspinne usw. zu den M.sinensis! Oder liege ich hier falsch???

LG

Andreas


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Also mit den latainischen Bezeichnungen kann ich nichts anfangen, aber ich hatte auch mal ein Chinaschilf außerhalb vom Teich.
Nie wieder ... es hat sich vermehrt wie Unkraut und ging durch die Teichfolie in den Teich durch.
Hat schöne Löcher gemacht ...

Mandy


----------



## Plätscher (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also mit den latainischen Bezeichnungen kann ich nichts anfangen, aber ich hatte auch mal ein Chinaschilf außerhalb vom Teich.
> Nie wieder ... es hat sich vermehrt wie Unkraut und ging durch die Teichfolie in den Teich durch.
> Hat schöne Löcher gemacht ...
> 
> Mandy



Hallo Mandy,

die Lat. Namen sind aber wichtig. Jetzt wissen wir nicht ob du wirklich Chinaschilf (Miscanthus sinensis) od. z.B. eine Bambusart am Teich hattest. 

Ich hatte am alten Teich über 25J. Miscanthus sinensis direkt am Teich stehen und keine Probleme mit ihm.

Da wo der Spaten steht. kein Rhizom, keine Wurzel nichts im Folenbereich.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zu Feinblatt-Chinaschilf*

Du Jürgen,

ich kann mir die Namen eh nicht merken ... auf dem Schild stand Chinaschilf.

Aber ich hab mal bischen gesucht und auch ein Bild gefunden. So sah meines auch aus 

http://www.gartendatenbank.de/photo/2004031175

Mandy


----------

